# Doe losing hair around eyes - meds?



## horses2ride (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone. new to the forum. had my goats (2) for about a year. Notice the doe is losing hair around her eyes. From what I'm reading - this is probably a copper deficiency. Highly probable as I have sheep too, who cannot have copper, so the loose minerals have to be up on the goats play things that the sheep can't get to. I've order some Copasure Bolus for goats and the Vit E and Selenium Oral gel for Goats. Now - do I give both when they come in, or should they be spread apart? Dexter the whether is not showing signs, but thinking I should include him in the regiment. 

Suggestions?

:lovey:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use both. Maybe give one one day and the other the next day.


----------



## horses2ride (Mar 22, 2014)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you I appreciate that! Hopefully I'll get my little girl back on track. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## horses2ride (Mar 22, 2014)

*Copper Bolus worked!*

Just a follow up that I've been giving them the supplement every 3 months and it has helped tremendously. Hair has grown back and they are as spunky as ever!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great they are doing better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work


----------

